# Gestational sac problem! Lower than expected! Please help!



## babybeanz

Hi,

I also posted in the first tri section, but really hope that someone might have some answers for me. I had an early scan last week, and the sonographer said that the gestational sac was "not quite in the fundal area of the uterus, in the lower segment of the uterus". I am so so scared and worried :(

I did get some replies but they seem to be more about low lying placentas. Has anyone ever experienced this before?

I had a scan the week before (due to some spotting) and they didn't mention anything then.

The baby was measuring fine and had a good heartbeat both times so I am so confused and have not stopped worrying. I have found some scary stuff on Google, although there isn't much about it! (I know I should stay away from Google!)

I am going to speak to doc on weds when they open but if in the meantime someone has any info on the subject then I would be really really grateful. I am about 8 weeks.


----------



## daydreaming22

I think a low gestational sac is seen as problematic because the placenta forms where the GS is attached. Hence, you may have a low lying placenta. Many times it can move up on its own. You will prob be watched more closely, but in the mean time try not to worry too much.


----------



## daydreaming22

Also, I just read that there are variations of normal, including GS not located within the fundus of the uterus. The article also said that there are several cases where GS was seen at midline in follow-up scans when the patient had a full bladder.


----------



## babybeanz

Hi,

Thanks for replying. I went to the docs today, who reassured me that it is nothing to worry about. She said that unless the baby was not growing or had a weak hearbeat, then being postioned slightly lower was not cause for concern at this stage, as it usually moves up as the uterus expands. :)

She said the whole of the uterus is viable for the baby, and unless it was at the cervix or in the tubes, I should not be too worried.

I am massively unimpressed by the clinic I went to - I can see now that they were only concerned with making money as they told me to come back in a week. Doc advised it wasnt necessary at all. She was also unimpressed that the scan was an abdominal one and not an internal one at this stage! 

Thanks for taking the time to reply, and I hope this may help others who come across this.

xx


----------



## ReadytoBMommy

How was your pregnancy? I was just told the sac was very close to my cervix :-/


----------

